# What is the UAE like?



## Insaneelayne (May 31, 2010)

I am a teacher in the USA, and I have thought about teaching in the UAE. I have done some research...but I'd like to hear from some people who actually live there. I really would like to hear specifics about what people like and don't like about living in either Dubai or Abu Dhabi. 

I would especially like to hear what expats don't like about living there. I want to hear what sucks about it so I don't go in blindly. It's hard to find people speaking negatively about the place via google. 

Is it easy to meet people over there? locals or expats?

How are foreigners and locals perceived and treated?

How are the working conditions in schools?

How is it _really _for women living there?


Thank you in advance!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Insaneelayne said:


> I am a teacher in the USA, and I have thought about teaching in the UAE. I have done some research...but I'd like to hear from some people who actually live there. I really would like to hear specifics about what people like and don't like about living in either Dubai or Abu Dhabi.
> 
> I would especially like to hear what expats don't like about living there. I want to hear what sucks about it so I don't go in blindly. It's hard to find people speaking negatively about the place via google.
> 
> ...




Here's my 2 cents worth:

Is it easy to meet people over there? locals or expats? - It depends on how open minded you are to meeting different people out here. Dubai is a mix of many different nationalities and if you and open minded enough, you will come across some very nice and genuine people and also make some close friends. It's a great way to broaden your horizons and learn about different cultures. The locals form a very small part of the population as the city is very expat driven. Having lived here 11 years, I have only met a handful of locals and they are very friendly people.

How are foreigners and locals perceived and treated? - Foreigners are treated as well as can be expected. People come here to work, make some quick money and then head back home. Since we are not citizens and this place is not a democracy, don't expect to see rallies and parades for rights, etc.
How are the working conditions in schools? - I will leave this one blank as I have very often read conflicting reports about the working conditions in schools, so will not comment.

How is it _really _for women living there? - It's just fine. As long as you are sensitive to the culture of the society here, you will do fine. This means, no revealing or provocative clothes, no public displays of affection and so on. You do not have to be all covered up from head to toe, but just decently dressed and well behaved.
Having said all of this, Dubai really is what you make of it. I know some people who absolutely love this place and see themselves living here for at least another 10 years and then there are some who can't wait to leave. You will learn a lot about this city only after you have moved here and lived here for a while. It's a great city with lots to do and in my opinion, the best place to live in the Middle East. But there are also a few downsides as with any place you live in. Oh and the summer months are incredibly hot!!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Insaneelayne said:


> Is it easy to meet people over there? locals or expats?


Expats no problem, huge bar/drinking culture here. If that's not your thing loads of clubs and activities to meet people through, buy a copy of Time Out on arrival.

Locals not so, all depends how often you come into contact with them. As a teacher you may come into contact with a lot of parents though. One thing, Dubai is very ethnically diverse, there are a lot of cultures and nationalities here but for various reasons people do tend to gravitate towards their own though.



Insaneelayne said:


> How are foreigners and locals perceived and treated?


What's the difference between an expat and a racist? About 2 weeks!

Flippancy aside there are various stereotypes attributed to each nationality and on a bad day you'll end up sucummbing to them, such is the presure of life here sometimes. 

That said, treat people how you would like to be treated youself and it's fine. Most of the time people are generally humane. 



Insaneelayne said:


> How are the working conditions in schools?


You'll need to speak to a teacher for day to day life but heard a few stories. 

Schools are a business here and money goes a long way. I spoke to one person who was frustrated with teaching here because she was being forced to give higher grades than merited due to them having rich parents. 

She eventually left when the school refused to interfere when one boy repeatedly turned up to school with bad bruises on his arms and body.

On a less dramatic note our neighbour teaches older students and says she the attitude of pupils can be very frustrating - punctuality is non-existant, poor attentance rate, students on their mobile phone constantly in class.



Insaneelayne said:


> How is it _really _for women living there?


Fine, the highs and lows of Dubai seem don't seem to be gender specific.


----------

